# Onions from last year gowing in the gardden??



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Not sure what happened but somehow I missed a BUNCH of onions and garlic last year. Probably cause I was away. I was out cleaning up the garden and there is a bunch of it coming up in the garden .
I don't know what I can do with them. Never had this before 

The tops have some brown on the end and the bulbs are a little mushy. But they aren't that big. Do I leave them? Can I transplant them and get real onions.
Inquiring minds want to know

Thanks


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've started leaving onions in the ground over winter. Not sure where you are located, but it seems to work here in Wisconsin. They grow a little more the next spring, and they've seeded so I get MORE little ones that i can transplant.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Both are doing what is normal for them. Regular onion varieties are a hardy biennial, even in very cold zones. They grow for a certain period and then go dormant. When they resume growing, their immediate action is to produce seeds. When that is fulfilled, they die. Your onions are now in that second stage and will supply you with green onions for awhile. Garlic is equally hardy and is regularly planted in the fall. If there is fall growth, it is suspended during the winter and resumes again in the spring.

Martin


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Eat'm! I purposly plant a wide row of onion bulbs just for this purpose. (See thread in Countryside Families). My row is about 30 - 35 feet long and the width of a garden rake. I plant hundreds of onion bulbs all down this row and I eat off of them 3 times of the year. Late spring, fall, and early spring the next year. I'm eating green onions in Febuary/March while everyone else is wishing. I've already had two onion omlets meals for breakfast in the last few days.


----------

